# Fiocchi Ammunition



## crw910 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just looking to see if anyone had any input on fiocchi ammunition in the upland load and their steel loads....


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Love Fiocchi as my upland load 6 shot. Only thing I shoot at pheasants and quail. Steel loads I shoot Kent.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

crw910 said:


> Just looking to see if anyone had any input on fiocchi ammunition in the upland load and their steel loads....


I like the 3 inch 20ga loads but prefer Federal PF Forever # 5's in 12 ga. for pheasants. Steel, Federal works well for me in a 3 inch 12 ga.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I shoot them on upland stuff. Seems to pattern better than the promo ammo.


----------



## jbc (Dec 26, 2007)

Like the nickle plated 4s, only knock is they shoot dirty.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Love their Golden Pheasant. I like their steel also, but have not shot that much of it. I normally shoot Kent Fasteel.


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

We used the Fiocchi for ducks for years. Good stuff... Though Federal (in the red box) is comparable. Get whichever is a better deal per box. You probably won't notice much difference between the two...


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Golden Pheasant hard to beat.


----------



## cinrds (Dec 22, 2005)

I am with Tulsa Slim it is hard to beat. I have never used their steel shoot.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have used the game loads, target loads, golden pheasant, and some of the steel. My experiance has been that they are good shells at a decent price.


----------

